# USB Logitech's not working properly



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, I've been given a Logitech clearchat comfort USB headset, I plug it in, install the drivers and shit. The headset itself works perfect, but the microphone is not working at all. 

I did everything, I fucked with the sound card settings and the speakers and the mics, nothing's happening. I've even installed and updated my sound card drivers and it still did nothing. 

Someone please help me with this, this is really aggravating.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Are those the ones where you have to plug them in before using a program?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Are those the ones where you have to plug them in before using a program?



I dunno. They're plug and play I think.


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

Go to Control Panel->Hardware and Sound->Sound->Recording Devices and make sure your mic is set as the default device.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

shteev said:


> Go to Control Panel->Hardware and Sound->Sound->Recording Devices and make sure your mic is set as the default device.



It's set as the default device, it's still not working.


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

This may sound stupid, but is there a mute switch on the device, and I'd so, is it on?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

shteev said:


> This may sound stupid, but is there a mute switch on the device, and I'd so, is it on?



I don't think so. There's only a volume adjuster and a button in the middle with a light that when it's pressed it blinks until it's pressed again. That button seems to be doing nothing weather it's blinking or not.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

When it blinks, that means the mic's muted.
I had one of those and the mic only worked if you plugged it in before opening skype (for example). 
But that was for vista...


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> When it blinks, that means the mic's muted.
> I had one of those and the mic only worked if you plugged it in before opening skype (for example).
> But that was for vista...



Ooh okay. 

But I plug it in right when I start the computer up before anything starts up. Mic isn't muted either in sound settings nor on the device.

Wut I do now? :<


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it new? You said you were given it.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Is it new? You said you were given it.



No it's not new. My brother's been using it for quite a bit, he used the mics on it a couple of times and it worked for him but he mostly used it for the speakers.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm inclined to think that this is a hardware problem...
So have you tried boosting the mic?
Done that mic preparation wizard thing?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I'm inclined to think that this is a hardware problem...
> So have you tried boosting the mic?
> Done that mic preparation wizard thing?



Yes I've tried boosting it, it did nothing. 

The mic preparation wizard isn't working because it can't hear what I'm saying into the microphone.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you tried dipping it in your tea then?


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my Turtle Beach headset. I think after playing the settings, I restarted my computer with them still plugged in, and they worked. Also, think you can link what kind of mic you have please?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Have you tried dipping it in your tea then?



Lol. 

I'll try plugging it into another computer and see if it works. I suppose from there I'll find out if it's a problem with my computer or a problem with the mics itself. 

Thanks for helping <:


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I had a similar problem with my Turtle Beach headset. I think after playing the settings, I restarted my computer with them still plugged in, and they worked. Also, think you can link what kind of mic you have please?



Hmmm... Every time I restarted it I had the mics plugged out. I suppose this would be worth trying. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=533300&Q=&O=&is=REG&A=details and my OS is Windows 7 64-bit home premium if that helps at all.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 17, 2012)

Darkwing said:


> Hmmm... Every time I restarted it I had the mics plugged out. I suppose this would be worth trying.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=533300&Q=&O=&is=REG&A=details and my OS is Windows 7 64-bit home premium if that helps at all.


I never played with that kind of headset, cause my last suggestion was to make sure the mic wasn't in the wrong port >.>


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I never played with that kind of headset, cause my last suggestion was to make sure the mic wasn't in the wrong port >.>



I've tried it in all of my USB ports and it still doesn't work. 

I dunno, you all can continue giving me suggestions but I think the only way I'll be able to tell what's wrong is if I try using this on another computer and see if it works.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 17, 2012)

I would try another computer to test it, if not, have you used a USB mic before on your pc?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I would try another computer to test it, if not, have you used a USB mic before on your pc?



Nope I never used a USB mic before on my computer.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it an older computer? If so, that could be the reason. Might not be 100% compatible with using its USB port for a mic. I am not a PC expert, but it sounds logical to me.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> Is it an older computer? If so, that could be the reason. Might not be 100% compatible with using its USB port for a mic. I am not a PC expert, but it sounds logical to me.



It's a pretty recent computer. It's a gaming laptop I bought about two years ago. ASUS G60VX


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how to help then, besides what I already said, sorry.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 18, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> I'm not sure how to help then, besides what I already said, sorry.



Naaah thank you x3

I was confused as fuck when I came in here you all helped me a lot.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 18, 2012)

and this is why i stick with the older headphone jack headsets


----------

